# Can't factory reset



## Booyse (Dec 15, 2020)

Please help me.. I've tried resetting from control panel and settings, doesn't work... I've tried the Shift+Restart way, that doesn't work either... It also doesn't want to restore to previous version... I literally don't know what to do anymore... 
It's a Mecer Z140C and Windows 10.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You appear to have a *Mecer Xpression Z140C* 14" laptop which comes with Windows 10 and sells in south Africa.

THIS appears to be the Mecer support site.

-------------------------------------------------


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

You may have to reinstall Windows 10, you can do that by making a Usb stick with the Media Creation Tool as shown here :- https://www.microsoft.com/en-gb/sof...s10?d2784474-fdb0-4e9d-9e47-5e88c0e053ec=True

You can also download the drivers for your laptop with this direct download link (found at the website in Frank's link) :- http://downloadcenter.mustek.co.za/...Notebook/Z140C/&download=Win10_X64+Driver.zip


----------

